# iPad OS 4.2 released today!



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

"Apple is launching iOS 4.2 today.

The company announced that its latest operating system update for iPhone, iPod Touch, and iPad users will be available today, though at of 7:00 am PT, the software was not yet available for download either on Apple's Web site or directly through iTunes. MacStories and MacWorld are making the assumption that iOS 4.2 will debut starting at 10:00 am PT.

The eagerly awaited update will bring a host of new features to the iPad that already hit the iPhone and iPod Touch through last summer's iOS 4.0 release. iPad users will now be able to multitask by switching from one app to another, organize apps through folders, and more easily jump from one e-mail inbox to another.

"iOS 4.2 makes the iPad a completely new product, just in time for the holiday season," Apple CEO Steve Jobs said in a statement. "Once again, the iPad with iOS 4.2 will define the target that other tablets will aspire to, but very few, if any, will ever be able to hit."

But iOS 4.2 is bringing new features to all three of Apple's mobile devices.

Users who've been asking for the ability to print now have their wish. The new AirPrint feature will print content directly from the mobile device to an AirPrint-enabled printer, a list that currently includes the HP Photosmart, HP LaserJet Pro, and HP Officejet, along with a host of other printers.

AirPlay will wirelessly stream music, videos, and photos from an iPhone, iPod Touch, and iPad to Apple TV. Music can also be streamed directly to AirPlay-enabled speakers or to any stereo using AirPort Express.

Those worried about losing their devices can use the Find My iPhone feature, which also works for the iPad and iPod Touch. Freely available as a download through the App Store, this tool lets people find a lost device by locating it on a map and having it flash a message or play a sound. Users can also remotely lock or erase data from their lost device.

iOS 4.2 will be available for the iPhone 3G, 3GS, and 4; the iPod Touch 2G, 3G, and 4G; and the iPad. Updating any of these devices with iOS 4.2 first requires iTunes 10.1, which Apple released last week."

Read more: http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20023537-37.html#ixzz161wUwg8B

Best Wishes and Good-Luck!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

COOL! I can't wait. Darn, I have to go to work and won't get to play with this until after 10 tonight. Maybe that's good - more feedback from the folks here who have tried it. Folders for my pad will make my day (night?)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm excited! I'm downloading iTunes 10.1 and backing up my iPad now in preparation of the update..


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's live now...

Downloading as I type.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> backing up my iPad now in preparation of the update..


To those of you who are not computer savvy, it is always a good idea to back-up your files on iTunes *before* downloading a new operating system, just in case something goes wrong. It has been known that new just released operating systems may have "bugs" that may cause problems. Being new to the Apple system, I don't know Apple's past record for glitches. I personally wait 48 hours before downloading a new OS.

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Even before I started jailbreaking, I never downloaded a new OS on the first day or so.  Given that Apple makes it difficult to impossible to downgrade your iOS now, I'd just as soon let others play guinea pig.

If you're jailbroken (and especially unlocked in the case of an iPhone), it goes without saying that you should stay away from 4.2 for now.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

How long should it take to d/l the update, anyone know?  My download box says more than 60 minutes, but those are not always accurate.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Even before I started jailbreaking, I never downloaded a new OS on the first day or so. Given that Apple makes it difficult to impossible to downgrade your iOS now, I'd just as soon let others play guinea pig.
> 
> If you're jailbroken (and especially unlocked in the case of an iPhone), it goes without saying that you should stay away from 4.2 for now.


I'm living dangerously today


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

BK said:


> How long should it take to d/l the update, anyone know? My download box says more than 60 minutes, but those are not always accurate.


At this point, it might be accurate; the servers are being slammed with everyone trying to download at once. Another reason I wait. 



Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm living dangerously today


Of course you are. LOL


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I may have to give up for now.  The download gets past the halfway point, then comes to a screeching halt. I get a connection timeout message and have to start over from zero.  With Windows downloads, at least they pick up at the point where they stopped.  Apple's d/ls always start completely over.  I've had this problem a LOT when downloading iPod and iPad updates. At first I thought it was my computer, but it's happened with two different computers, one with VIsta and the other with Windows 7. Grrrrr.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Awesome!  I've been looking forward to this.

I just synced and backed up my iPad without realizing this news.  It's like I just knew or something...

Thanks for the heads up : )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I upgraded my iTunes on the netbook, which is what I sync to, day before yesterday.  Guess I'll back things up next.

Betsy


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay, so I started the process of switching over, and I am *NOT *happy 

For some reason (Apple didn't specify), my iPad software couldn't be upgraded and ended up freezing on the opening screen. After waiting quite a while, I was able to force a restart, but the entire iPad had to be erased and restored to factory settings.

Now it's in the process of syncing (again!)...

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

What's the difference between syncing with iTunes and 'backing up'?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> What's the difference between syncing with iTunes and 'backing up'?


Syncing with iTunes copies music, videos, apps, etc. from your computer to your iThing. Backing up copies your app settings, springboard layout, pictures, contacts, and various other configuration data from your iThing to your computer. After an OS restore, these settings can then be put back on by using the "Restore from a backup of XXXX" function.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not really happy about this if it's true:

From: http://www.macrumors.com/2010/10/24/ipad-os-4-2-orientation-lock-to-mute-switch-change-permanent/


> One of the controversial changes in the upcoming iPad OS 4.2 was the change in functionality of the iPad's Orientation locking switch to a Mute switch.
> ...the physical switch on the iPad's side for locking the screen orientation has been repurposed as a mute switch. The change has been confirmed by posters in our forums.
> 
> With the change, screen orientation locking is now accomplished within the multitasking tray as on the iPhone under iOS 4.
> ...


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy, yep it's true. Luckily, I'm already used to it with my iPhone and pretty much keep the iPad locked all the time anyway.

I like the mute switch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm probably weird.    I switch the orientation around on my iPad around a lot depending on what app I'm using; the volume switch worked fine as a mute switch, just hold it down for a sec and the thing is muted....I probably use the orientation switch more often than I change the volume.

I see there's an orientation thing on a bar on the screen, but doesn't that bar eat up screen space?   I'm going to do the update later this evening and will report back what I think.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No it doesn't eat up space, the bar comes and goes when you need it. if you just double tap the home button and then slide the bar to the right, it's right there. That's where you multitask.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, sounds like a lot more incovenient...I didn't even WANT multitasking... Oh, well...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I actually find it pretty convenient, but then again, it's how my iPhone already works, so I'm used to it.  I love being able to multitask. I've been waiting so long for this on the iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll have to see how it works.  I can switch between apps so quickly and the ones that I use are right where I left them when I go back, so I'm not sure I understand what I will gain until I try it.  

At any rate, everyone uses their devices a little differently, so what works great for me doesn't necessarily work for someone else and vice versa.  I wish I could see an updated iPad before I actually update.  Maybe I would choose not to update.  Except I want the printing ability, though that seems to be limited, too, from what I read.  Hmmm. I'll have to think about this whole upgrade thing.  Maybe I should visit the Apple store before I upgrade.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I wanted the multi-tasking mainly for having clocks with alarms running in the background, as well as being able to switch out of an app for a few moments.

I'm bummed about the lack of wireless printing and re-purposing of the rotation lock switch. I also wanted wireless syncing (not promised) with iTunes. It may be time to go to jailbreaking school.  


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The grandchildren will think I'm a Luddite if I don't upgrade.  Pressure to remain the cool grandmother may force me over the edge.    

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The grandchildren will think I'm a Luddite if I don't upgrade. Pressure to remain the cool grandmother may force me over the edge.
> 
> Betsy


Sometimes I tell the Grandkids that Grandma and Grandpa always march to a different drummer. Yeah, we're cool! Comes from being hippies during the 1960's 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

With the update, mobile me (not sure if it's just the find feature or the whole shebang) will be free...

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/11/22/mobileme-update-find-my-iphoneipad-now-free/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Sometimes I tell the Grandkids that Grandma and Grandpa always march to a different drummer. Yeah, we're cool! Comes from being hippies during the 1960's
> 
> Best Wishes!


Well, I can't claim that...I'm not THAT old.... 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I wanted the multi-tasking mainly for having clocks with alarms running in the background, as well as being able to switch out of an app for a few moments.
> 
> I'm bummed about the lack of wireless printing and re-purposing of the rotation lock switch. I also wanted wireless syncing (not promised) with iTunes. It may be time to go to jailbreaking school.
> 
> Mike


Yeah, the alarm clock thing would be handy, but otherwise, I can't think of an app that I use that doesn't basically open back where I was, unless it's some of the games... I really may wait until I can check out an iPad with the upgrade at an Apple store....

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Emily King said:


> With the update, mobile me (not sure if it's just the find feature or the whole shebang) will be free...
> 
> http://www.padgadget.com/2010/11/22/mobileme-update-find-my-iphoneipad-now-free/


So far, just the Find my iThing feature is free.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, the alarm clock thing would be handy, but otherwise, I can't think of an app that I use that doesn't basically open back where I was, unless it's some of the games... I really may wait until I can check out an iPad with the upgrade at an Apple store....
> 
> Betsy


I like to use the audible app (saves me from having to deal with iTunes for my audiobooks) and I haven't been able to on my iPad because it stops the instant I close it out.. Now that I have the multitasking, it runs in the background. While most apps open right back up to where they were, sometimes it's nice to have them already open when you flip back and forth between them... less time waiting for it to open up... Plus the folders. I like having everything organized on just one or two screens.

If I was a bit closer and/or up to the drive I'd let you play with mine


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Finally got mine up and running.  I love the folder feature, but am bummed that there's no wireless printing yet.  The whole process took me about an hour.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't think of an app that I use that doesn't basically open back where I was,


I have several apps that are database-driven, and it's nice to pop back into them and not have to wait for the database to re-initialize (which can take a short while). The new capability takes me back to the exact same screen without having to do all that.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I figured there had to be some that it made a difference in....and I'm sure some love the multitasking.  I just have to decide if I lose more than I gain...right now the folders are the only thing that intrigue me, but even those I'm not sure I care that much about...  I've been really happy with my iPad as it is.

I really think I'm going to go look at an updated iPad at the Apple store before I do the upgrade.



Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, some are not so thrilled but I will probably do the update tonight or sometime tomorrow. I want the folders and multi tasking - I already have wireless printing through an app I bought - can't remember the name - would be great if MobileMe was free but I have a sub to that so all is good. Doesn't sound like it has a lot of bugs. I'm just afraid I'm going to be too tired to think if something goes wrong so I may put it off until tomorrow.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I did it earlier tonight - all together it took about an hour....so far liking it a lot. .. Will take a bit to get use to the looks of the folders but I figure a day or so and I won even notice them anymore it will just look normal 

I am loving the folders and grouping things together and having way less pages to look thru.  And the multitasking is great and I LOVE having it show me I have 4 tabs open in safari and the ease of going back and forth between them  

Still have lots of playing with it to get things just so and learning new stuff


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I upgraded my iPad last night and all seems to have gone well but I haven't had time to play around with it yet. I'm already used to folders and multitasking from my iPod Touch but I'm eager to see if there are any other new features. Wasn't there supposed to be 'Airprint' or something - how does that work? Is it really only going to work with selected HP printers? I only just bought a new Canon wireless printer so I won't be changing that any time soon. I use an App to print on it, but I can't print direct to it - I have to send it via my laptop - so that has to be on for me to print. I was sort of hoping this new feature would be better.

I've never used the mute or orientation lock (never knew they existed) so the fact that that's apparently changed shouldn't be a bother. I did notice that at last the calendar is picking up birthdays from my contacts like it does on the iPod, so that's good.

Any other things to look out for?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not buying a new printer just to print from my iPad...

Still debating the upgrade....I'm going to at least back up the iPad in prep for it.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I was initially disappointed by the lack of printer support, but I downloaded the Printer Pro app from the store last night and it picked up on my old Brother laser printer hooked up to my Airport Express router and printed from it, so I'm a happy camper again.

Except the rotation lock being changed. Although I have to be honest and say that my iPad case doesn’t allow me access to that switch, so maybe it will be easier with the software switch once I get used to it.

Mike


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Did I read where someone said something about tabs in Safari?  If so, where/how?  I have the little thing at the top that now has a number showing how many pages are open, but no tabs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to try the PrinterPro app....I'm going to have to add the helper app to my desktop apparently...and at least one of the programs I use a lot is having a few hiccups with 4.2, so I'm definitely waiting.....

Betsy


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Updated mine last night, but haven’t had a chance to play with it.  Looking forward to going home from work today so I can “play”


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm going to try the PrinterPro app....I'm going to have to add the helper app to my desktop apparently...and at least one of the programs I use a lot is having a few hiccups with 4.2, so I'm definitely waiting.....
> 
> Betsy


Get the free "Lite" version first. It will show whether it will work with your setup. i had to turn on printer sharing on my Mac first.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, installed the lite.  I've tried two of the samples so far, they seem to have printed ok, will try some more tomorrow.  I installed the helper app on my pc...

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

DH updated both his phone and iPad today.  No issues and he's happily making folders to clean up all those pages of apps.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

BK said:


> How long should it take to d/l the update, anyone know? My download box says more than 60 minutes, but those are not always accurate.


I just downloaded it and it took 3 minutes.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Did I read where someone said something about tabs in Safari? If so, where/how? I have the little thing at the top that now has a number showing how many pages are open, but no tabs.


That was what I meant by tabs - sorry didn't know what to call it - click on that and all your open pages show up so yo can switch between them.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The update is downloading to my iPad now.  I'm not very computer savvy (therefore Apple / Mac).  Before I started the download to my iPhone yesterday, "it" told me to back-up / sync first.  

Good, Mac(Book Pro).


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I just got an e-mail from Apple that talks about the new OS and AirPrint.  Now *is* this a part of the new OS or not?

Also, just curious, has anyone tried out the Find My iPad app?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I use the find my iPhone app ALL THE TIME. I am constantly losing my phone in my house and I never have the ringer on. With Find my phone, it will sound an alarm regardless of whether the ringer is on or off... And it's LOUD.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Urgh... it appears my iTunes has locked up (shows as "Not Responding") on Step 3 of 6... the iPad is sitting with a status bar that isn't moving.  It's been like this for at least 10 minutes.  Anybody have any ideas for what I should do?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

If I have new apps on my iphone, on my ipad and in my itunes (not all the same), should I back up those devices before I sync and then sync and then  update the OS?  Can anyone tell me what order I should go in?
Thanks


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I would definitely sync and backup prior to upgrading....

I forced itunes closed and my ipad is stuck at the status bar that's not moving. I tried holding the power button for 2 minutes, but it never changed. I started itunes up, reconnected and it went back through the steps. As soon as it gets to step 3, everything completely freezes.

<sigh> I suppose I need to call CS?

*ETA* - I kept trying to unplug, and plug to get something to happen. Closing iTunes, opening it back up. Finally, I heard the iPad make that sound it makes when you plug it in. It also went through all the steps and shows that I'm at 4.2.1. I sure hope it all went through right. We'll just have to see.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Apparently you can put more than 15 apps in a folder on the iPad. I'll play tomorrow and see if there's a max.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Just gave it a go... 20 is the limit.


----------



## Brian Cowen (Nov 24, 2010)

wow..! Its really cool site.
Thank you for you generosity! At this forum, you share us so important message.ummm...thank you again.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Brian. You will find this to be the coolest site you have ever visited. Very friendly folks here. Hope that you will visit some of the other threads and make yourself at home!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Has anyone using iOS4 had reduced battery life on their iPad?  I noticed mine seemed lower during recent travel, and when I googled I found a number of complaints about this.  It wouldn't be totally unreasonable, but battery life is one of the best things about my iPad, so I want to do everything I can to keep it up there!  I've seen suggestions that a total refresh helps, and it sounds like this isn't even that difficult using iTunes, but I'd like to hear more firsthand reports of success before I take such a drastic step.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have noticed my iphone having SIGNIFICANTLY less battery time since I upgraded.  I think the ipad is, but I use my phone much more regularly so I notice that more.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

While the theory is that backgrounding of apps in the way Apple implemented can't possibly lead to memory and battery drain, there's still a lot of debate on this.  Those who are jailbroken can use different tools to monitor backgrounded processes a little more closely, and some who do think that killing everything in the recently used apps dock does make a difference.

Is that wishy washy enough for you?  LOL  Basically, from day one, I've regularly killed everything that was open at a minimum of once a day on my iPhone 4, and I never have battery life issues.  Small sample size, of course, and your experience may vary.  But it's worth a try.  Something you may have open may be active in the background with push notifications or the like, and that may be at the root of the problem.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I think push notifications have to drain your battery at least a little faster. It at least turns the screen on and pushes the notice and turns the screen off.  If you have 20 notices a day that is at least 20 mins of battery time.  I have not noticed much lower battery, but it just makes since that there would be some lower battery.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

How do you kill everything?  I have turned lots of things off and it still is draining pretty quickly


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

corkyb said:


> How do you kill everything? I have turned lots of things off and it still is draining pretty quickly


Double-click on the Home key. When the open apps come up along the bottom of your screen, hold one down till they all start jiggling with the minus symbol, then hit the minus symbol on each individual app.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

kindlemama said:


> Double-click on the Home key. When the open apps come up along the bottom of your screen, hold one down till they all start jiggling with the minus symbol, then hit the minus symbol on each individual app.


Wow! Thanks, there is so much I don't know about my various i products. I had a lot of apps open. hopefully this will help with the battery.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Wow! Thanks, there is so much I don't know about my various i products.


LOL I'm in the same boat. I'm just picking up things here and there. Took me a while to figure out how to make a folder. : )


----------

